# Who Remembers the Horror Programs?



## fureverywhere (Feb 18, 2016)

I was just reminded of a favorite show when I was a kid, Creature Features. There were two others, the one with the Crypt Keeper and the other Elvira. I was a timid kid but Creature Features was old horror movies for a new audience. I was allowed to stay up past my bedtime...even with the babysitter to watch it.


Off the top of my head, "The Blob", one where there was this guy who got a head transplant. At the end the head detaches and floats up a staircase in the end. Oh and brains and spinal cords that got out of people and became monsters. I slept with a hall light on till high school. Now I know why


----------



## Arachne (Feb 18, 2016)

ooo Night Stalker, Night Gallery and The Twilight Zone.. But one made for TV movie 'Are you afraid of the Dark ?' with Kim Darby still has me looking at fireplaces..Yes, they remade it into a movie but it was crap imho. The original still gives me the willies..oh and there was another movie about a African style doll with Karen Black that came to life and was running about her apartment that still gives me nightmares.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 18, 2016)

I'm too old I remember radio programs, though. Vincent Price had one, but I can't remember what it was called. Radio was fun because we imagined the words into pictures in our heads.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 18, 2016)

In no particular order, I watch many mentioned 

Creature Feature, Night Stalker, Night Gallery, The Twilight Zone, Crypt Keeper.  I had the nightmares to prove it.  I had no business stay up late at night watching those shows.  I never cared for zombie or the blob fare though, those I disliked immensely.  Oh and Arachine, I remember that movie about the doll, it was a trilogy, the first one scared the bejeesus out of me, every door that creaked there after seeing that movie I was a nervous wreck.  I was about 16 when I saw it


I'm sure I can find it on youtube  while I'm at it I'll see if I can find another old fab, the 50 foot woman.  I don't know how they would hold up for me today, one movie that still holds up though is House on Haunted Hill,  The Picture Of Dorian Gray was a really old goody as well.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 18, 2016)

I guess a lot of the movies I went to see in theater were old, this one originally came around the time I was born, but, I thought I saw in the theater, I must have seen it on tv.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 18, 2016)

This use to be on our local tv station. Some scary movies were always on his list.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 18, 2016)

Arachne said:


> ..oh and there was another movie about a African style doll with Karen Black that came to life and was running about her apartment that still gives me nightmares.


OMG I was trying to think of who starred in that for years. It scared me to death!! It will probably just crack my kids up..gotta show it to them. Thanks


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 18, 2016)

AprilT said:


> Thanks!! That's it!!


----------



## jujube (Feb 18, 2016)

We had two horror movie hosts on stations in the city in which I grew up:  Sammy Terry and Selwin the Ghoul.  They were dressed and made up to look like ghouls/vampires/whatever the heck they were, and hosted really bad old horror movies and some good ones.

We always stayed up on Friday night to watch the movies and we would make our grandma stay up with us.  It wasn't enough that the poor woman was there.....she had to be sitting up on the couch with her eyes open and her arms around as many kids as possible.  If she started to doze off, we'd wake her up and make her watch.  Did I mention I had the greatest grandma in the world?

There was _Them_, and _Invaders from Outer Space_, and _Invasion of the Body Snatchers_, and some extremely strange movie that had Hitler's head still alive in a jar (no, I am NOT making this up......I saw it.)   There was Dracula and the Mummy and Frankenstein's monster (I never could understand how the mummy, who was really old, dragged one leg and had one arm wrapped up across his chest _always_ managed to catch a perfectly healthy person running through the swamp, could you?)   You had Godzilla and Rodan and Mothra and Gamera and Godzilla again.   

If a movie didn't make you pee the bed that night, it was barely worth watching. 

I still highly appreciate (and watch when I can find one) the "art" of bad horror movies, but if I pee the bed at night it's because I'm getting old.....


----------



## tnthomas (Feb 18, 2016)

Oh man! All those shows- they were the best!   

:clap:


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 18, 2016)

I watched Zacherley.He was the host of a late night horror show in the 50's. They would run very old horror movies and he would do skits during breaks in the movie. His real name was John Zacherle. He added the y later on. He came to our town for a live performance. The place was sold out. My girlfriend was madly in love with him. After the show we went to the back of the theater where she called out his name by any window she could see. I'm sure he was long gone by the time we got there, but she kept it up for quite sometime.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 25, 2016)

Arachne said:


> ooo Night Stalker, Night Gallery and The Twilight Zone.. But one made for TV movie 'Are you afraid of the Dark ?' with Kim Darby still has me looking at fireplaces..Yes, they remade it into a movie but it was crap imho. The original still gives me the willies..oh and there was another movie about a African style doll with Karen Black that came to life and was running about her apartment that still gives me nightmares.




I thought you might like to know, someone brought up the show featuring that voodoo doll on a recent talk show a couple nights ago.  I meant to tell you all about it then, they even brought out the doll and showed a clip as well.  The doll was scarier looking on the talk show than in the movie.  YIKES!  I think it was Jimmy Kimmel. I can't remember now, I can't even remember who the guest was, I'll see if I can find out.


----------



## jujube (Feb 25, 2016)

I found the one about saving Hitler's head in a jar.  It's called...wait for it...wait for it...._They Saved Hitler's Brain.
_


Hopefully, they'll be able to find a politician's brain one of these days and save IT in a jar......  It should be a popular display.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 25, 2016)

jujube said:


> I found the one about saving Hitler's head in a jar.  It's called...wait for it...wait for it...._They Saved Hitler's Brain.
> _
> View attachment 27174
> 
> Hopefully, they'll be able to find a politician's brain one of these days and save IT in a jar......  It should be a popular display.


hahahahahahaha


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 25, 2016)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I'm too old I remember radio programs, though. Vincent Price had one, but I can't remember what it was called. Radio was fun because we imagined the words into pictures in our heads.



I loved the radio programs, too -- particularly a series called Inner Sanctum.  It came on past our bedtime and we weren't allowed to listen to it, but my sister and I used to creep up to our bedroom door and listen.  Sometimes we wished we hadn't.   I remember the Vincent Price one, too  -- seems like the title had "fear" in the name, but I can't remember, either.  There was another one that I guess really was mysteries -- I remember it started out with "Who knows what evil lurks in the hearts of men? The Shadow knows."


----------



## Arachne (Feb 26, 2016)

oops forgot about this sorry April, thank you for posting the movie clip..Yup that is it scary as far as I am concerned. The crap they watch today is all gore one does not need it, just a good story and music makes things that much unnerving. Found the Are you afraid of the dark movie clip..


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 26, 2016)

You're right, Arachne -- that slasher/disemboweling stuff is just gross.  Those old stories were MUCH scarier.


----------



## Lon (Feb 26, 2016)

There was no TV when I was a kid but I sure liked the original Frankenstein flicks with Boris Karloff and the Vampire films  played by Bela Lougisi. I have seen them all many times over the years. Spooooky!!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 26, 2016)

Arachne said:


> ... Found the Are you afraid of the dark movie clip..



"It's just that some things are better left as they are ..."

Foreshadow much?


----------



## debbie in seattle (Feb 26, 2016)

Twilight Zone.    Black and white episodes.


----------



## Arachne (Feb 28, 2016)

This episode of The Night Gallery ..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 a not so friendly reminder of how scary the episodes were.


----------

